# Mal wieder auf Cardgamesuche



## [HCD] Velcra (26. April 2014)

Jau Leute, 
 da ich von ESO gelangweilt bin, und Magic auch nix mehr reißt, such ich grad ma nach nem neuen oder halt aktuellen Cardgame. 
 Bevor ihrs mir vorschlagt: Soweit man das sagen kann, sollte es nicht so "jugendlich" oder zu fantasylastig sein, wie beispielsweise Hearthstone. Obwohl die Karten natürlich immer irgendwo einen SciFi oder Fantasytick haben. Aber ich denke ihr versteht mich. Es kann auch gerne irgendein Außenseitergame sein, nur bocken muss es halt. 
 Aber auch keine Browserscheiße, die mit ihrem ollen Shop Extras verticken. Gegen Bares natürlich
 Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja was parat, was mir zusagen könnt. Hauts doch einfach ma raus. Ich dank euch


----------



## Buddhafliege (26. April 2014)

Ich hab bei steam mal was gesehen. Heißt/ist glaub ich ein teil der reihe heroes of might and magic. Vielleicht kann mich einer korrigieren bin grad nicht am pc aber das game gibt's bei steam kannst es dir mal anschauen ob es dich anspricht.


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

Eventuell ist ja das aktuelle Hearthstone etwas für dich 

Seite : Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft


----------



## dmxcom (8. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lege dir Card Hunter ans Herz.
Von allen Card Games auf dem Markt, bietet Card Hunter den Größten Umfang und Inhalt.
Es mixt das klassiche Kartensammeln, mit Items, Spells und Rundentaktik. Vorsicht: Extreme Suchtgefahr.
Dazu bietet es einen toll gemachten Single Player und Multiplayer Modus.
Entwickelt wurde es von dem Magic The Gathering Erfinder und vielen Entwickler Veteranen die u.a. an System Shock, Bioshock, Ultima Underworld, Peggle und in Studios wie Origin, Looking Glas und Irrational Games gearbeitet haben.
Card Hunter


----------



## Sammelpass (1. Juni 2014)

Wie langlebig sind denn solche tcg's? Suche auch eins und bin im Google Market auf eldhelm gestoßen. Lässt sich auch am heimischen pc spielen. Das ist richtig gut gelungen für den ersten Eindruck. Hatte mal vor Jahren mit you gi oh angefangen aber da bin ich glaube zu lange raus. Habt ihr noch Ideen? Mfg


----------



## dmxcom (2. Juni 2014)

Habe Hearthstone, Hex, Scrolls, Magic etc. ausprobiert. 
Langfristig Spass machte mir nur Cardhunter.


----------



## Sammelpass (2. Juni 2014)

Ist dieser card hunter in deutsch? Vom Video her macht es einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## n3rd (2. Juni 2014)

Guck Dir auf jeden Fall Heartstone an. Es ist def. eines der besten TCG (außer Magic )


----------



## dmxcom (3. Juni 2014)

Card Hunter ist leider nur auf English derzeit.
Wobei es dich nicht davon abhalten sollte es zu spielen. Vorsicht: Suchtgefahr


----------

